# A gram of test vs test/deca



## thades (Nov 20, 2012)

I've ran HIGH test before, and i've ran test with nandro before but i'm just curious what everyone elses experiences are.  For me, when i ran the test _alittle_ lower (750mg) but with, say 500mg of deca, the gains seemed to be more "solid", and i held onto more of my gains with my test/deca cycle versus high test only.  Also nice that deca helps with the joints.

What have you guys experienced?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 20, 2012)

Synergy with the stacks are always better IMO.

2 + 2 = pancakes


----------



## thades (Nov 20, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Synergy with the stacks are always better IMO.
> 
> 2 + 2 = pancakes



I love pancakes


----------



## Rage Strength (Nov 20, 2012)

I wasn't impressed with deca at all until I bumped it up to 600mg for the last couple weeks of my cycle. Anything below 600 is not as effective in my opinion. Of course diet is key, but I just think deca is shit if not ran at moderately high doses. 600+ deca and 600-750 test and you got a serious mass builder right there. You could easily add a good 40lbs or so with a cycle
like that.


----------



## thades (Nov 20, 2012)

Rage Strength said:


> I wasn't impressed with deca at all until I bumped it up to 600mg for the last couple weeks of my cycle. Anything below 600 is not as effective in my opinion. Of course diet is key, but I just think deca is shit if not ran at moderately high doses. 600+ deca and 600-750 test and you got a serious mass builder right there. You could easily add a good 40lbs or so with a cycle
> like that.



What do you weigh Rage?


----------



## Rage Strength (Nov 20, 2012)

thades said:


> What do you weigh Rage?



Around 185 or so, but I'm only like 5"6-5"7. Why lol?


----------



## thades (Nov 20, 2012)

Rage Strength said:


> Around 185 or so, but I'm only like 5"6-5"7. Why lol?



Just curious cause i've always read a good dose of deca is 2g per lb of bodyweight, BUT from hearing personal experiences it seems like closer to 3g per lb brings about much better results.


----------



## Rage Strength (Nov 20, 2012)

thades said:


> Just curious cause i've always read a good dose of deca is 2g per lb of bodyweight, BUT from hearing personal experiences it seems like closer to 3g per lb brings about much better results.



Yea, I'd say you're right. I know it's the food the does the work, but you can certainly tell a diff from 400-600 deca. That was my last cycle and I gained around 25lbs, but gained the most strength and size when I bumped up the deca dose. Certainly saw the water gain and bulk at 600 as opposed to 400. I'm not a big fan of deca though. From now on I might just run tren instead on my bulks as well as cuts. What kinda cycle were you thinking about doing?


----------



## thades (Nov 20, 2012)

Rage Strength said:


> Around 185 or so, but I'm only like 5"6-5"7. Why lol?



Just curious cause i've always read a good dose of deca is 2g per lb of bodyweight, BUT from hearing personal experiences it seems like closer to 3g per lb brings about much better results.

Ya, all time favorite cycle is definitely test/tren/mast/var but dont want to run tren next time for two reasons. 1. Want to do a bulk cycle(yes, i realize you can bulk with tren) 2. Pretty much the only side i get from tren is anxiety but it is pretty intense anxiety so i'm thinking next cycle i want to go with something alittle less stressful.

Tentative Cycle:
Week 1-6 TNE 50mg twice a day
Week 7-20 TNE 50mg ed pre-workout
Week 1-18 Test Enth 750mg ew
Week 1-16 Deca 600mg ew
Week 11-18 Var 75mg ed

Thoughts?

Not happenin for a few months so i'm open to discussion, suggestions, other ideas! Yes, i already have all the necessary ancillaries/PCT items on hand. (adex, caber, hcg, clomid)


----------



## Rage Strength (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, if the sides on tren are bad than an alternative is certainly better. That's a
Nice looking cycle. If you want a full on bulk, you could switch the var for some dbol or drol(not sure if you get bad sides on those as well). Other then that it looks pretty solid. Out of curiosity what's your cycle exp and weight?


----------



## thades (Nov 20, 2012)

Rage Strength said:


> Yeah, if the sides on tren are bad than an alternative is certainly better. That's a
> Nice looking cycle. If you want a full on bulk, you could switch the var for some dbol or drol(not sure if you get bad sides on those as well). Other then that it looks pretty solid. Out of curiosity what's your cycle exp and weight?



agree, thought about that, but var really puts my strength at another level compared to dbol/drol.


----------



## SAD (Nov 20, 2012)

So for the first 6 weeks you are going to run 1.45g test along with everything else, and then 1.15g for the remainder of this almost half-year "cycle"?

What are your stats and cycling experience?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 20, 2012)

thades said:


> Just curious cause i've always read a good dose of deca is 2g per lb of bodyweight, BUT from hearing personal experiences it seems like closer to 3g per lb brings about much better results.



Dosing deca has nothing to do with ones weight. I know you can bring up some lame men who know nothing about gear as far as experience goes. They read and then thought it made them sound smart so they threw it out there. Nonsense.


----------



## srblan (Nov 20, 2012)

Would proviron or mast have any advantages over adex or is it the same basically?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 20, 2012)

I would go with NPP


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Nov 20, 2012)

! would take 400test+600deca over a gram of test per week any day.
As was mentioned earlier when stackng 1+1 doesnt equal 2..... it can equal 4.


----------



## thades (Nov 21, 2012)

SAD said:


> So for the first 6 weeks you are going to run 1.45g test along with everything else, and then 1.15g for the remainder of this almost half-year "cycle"?
> 
> What are your stats and cycling experience?



I'm 28, ran 8 cycles before(all compounds except drol and halo).  6' 3", 265lbs 11% bf

I realize 1.45 g of test for the first 6 weeks is alot, but although the test e is "in" your system, for me, i've never seen any results from test e, besides increase libido/oily skin before week 6.  Using the TNE in the beginning as a kickstart so the first 6 weeks arent just dead weeks...last few cycles have been pretty heavy with orals so i wanted to go with all injectables this time, and thus why i'm using TNE as a kickstart instead of drol or dbol.


----------



## HH (Nov 21, 2012)

The question you should ask your self is: "Can you grow with just 400mg of test alone and a great diet?"

If your answer is yes, than a synergy of both would be great to say the least. Ive done test 300mg a week with 300mg of deca a week as well many times, and i still grow like a fucking weed with the proper diet. Point being, it doesn't take much but food a gear to grow. Ive done both compounds at much higher doses and grow (duh), but for me, less is more. To each his own!


----------



## thades (Nov 21, 2012)

I can definitely agree that that is alot of gear, but from my own experience, when I hit the 500mg ew mark for the nandro, that is when I really start seeing its effects. So I guess I could lose 100mg a week there, but for me to avoid deca dick, I need at least 100mg more of test per week, so you can see where that puts the minimum for my test. 

Wanted to run something for a kick start so I don't have six "dead" weeks waiting for the other compounds to really "come on". So, my question becomes, would you guys rather run an oral(drol or dbol) or stick to an injectable(TNE) but then be running "even more test"?


----------



## SAD (Nov 21, 2012)

Frontload the test e.


----------



## thades (Nov 21, 2012)

SAD said:


> Frontload the test e.



That's a good idea, but why not just go with the TNE?


----------



## Rage Strength (Nov 21, 2012)

deca is useless at 400mg... Just saying. You don't get the gains you would on more of it and don't get the joint aiding effect as good either.


----------



## SAD (Nov 21, 2012)

Running the TNE is fine if you want 1.45g test for the first 6 weeks.  But if you're truly just looking to "kick start" the cycle, frontloading will have your levels up and stable by day 6-7.  You're a big dude, and everyone is different, but I'm damn near 300lbs and find that over 1.15g test and I'm lethargic, bloated, and have high blood pressure, without benefitting gain-wise.

To each his own, but consider dropping the TNE unless you also want to drop the dosage on the test e (which is an option).


----------



## thades (Nov 21, 2012)

SAD said:


> Running the TNE is fine if you want 1.45g test for the first 6 weeks.  But if you're truly just looking to "kick start" the cycle, frontloading will have your levels up and stable by day 6-7.  You're a big dude, and everyone is different, but I'm damn near 300lbs and find that over 1.15g test and I'm lethargic, bloated, and have high blood pressure, without benefitting gain-wise.
> 
> To each his own, but consider dropping the TNE unless you also want to drop the dosage on the test e (which is an option).



I can definitely understand what you're saying about there being too much of one compound and the sides that go along with it. Really appreciate your input. I've never ran more than 1.1-1.15 grams of test of a week(but felt good while doing that) but I could definitely see that being near my limit.

Got a few months before I start this cycle so ill probably be back to kick a few more ideas around. The only thing that has me leaning toward the TNE is the pain(masochist) and aggression that ALWAYS come with it...but we'll see.


----------



## Jada (Nov 21, 2012)

SAD 300pounds :0 ur a Beast!


----------

